
Work until your empty not dry - ambriashir
https://medium.com/personal-growth/work-till-youre-empty-but-not-till-you-re-dry-e79c463dbec6#.cbkqtxuly
======
DrScump
Note sure if the author or the poster got the since-fixed "Your" wrong (which
is what I think HoopleHead was getting at), but the author definitely botched
"'Till" (sic).

The eBay companies must have a similar botch right in their style guide or
something. They use "'til" _everywhere_ instead of "till" or "until".

